# Yard Haunt photos needed!



## cbmar (Sep 27, 2006)

I've already spoken with many of you, but just in case I missed anyone...

I'm working on a coffee-table book about yard haunts. I'd like to included images of as many displays as possible. Please contact me if you have a haunt that you would like included in the book. I'm looking for displays of all kinds, so don't discount your own just because it doesn't look like Pumpkinrot's. (I'm also not in a terrific rush, so you can feel free to contact me sometime after Halloween if that's more convenient for you.)

If any of your shots end up in the book, you'll receive a photo credit and a free copy of the book once it's published. (I wont be using your images for any other purpose, so you don't have to worry that they will be stolen and reused elsewhere. In fact, prior to using any of your images, I'll have to send you a photo release to sign.)

If you would like any other information about this project, please feel free to e-mail or call me. I can be reached at [email protected] . 

Happy Halloween!

-Chris

PS - Here is a link to some images of my own haunt --> Yard Haunt (Night) - a set on Flickr

PSS - Here's a short list of tips for improving your haunt photos --> 

Photo Tips
----------
1) Get a friend to take the pics for you. (Chances are, you already know someone who is really good at taking photos and owns a nice camera. Ask them if they would mind taking some shots of your haunt. They will be flattered and you will end up with great
photos.)

2) Use a tripod. (In low light, it's almost impossible to hold your hand perfectly steady. This will keep your pics from blurring.)

3) Use timer. (Believe it or not, your finger pressing the button sometimes shakes the camera enough to ruin a perfectly good shot.)

4) Take your pics at dawn or dusk. (At these times, the sky is dark enough to look like night, yet there is still enough light out to take photos)

5) Take day and night shots. (Taking shots at night isn't as tough as you might think. Taking shots during the day gives a different feel to your images. 
Give them both a shot.)

6) Show some depth. (Shots are more interesting if they have some depth to them. Don't just take a close-up of your tombstone. Step back a little so you can see the tombstone is in a graveyard and there are monsters in the background. Give the shot some
context.)

7) Get down. (Don't take every shot from a standing position. Get down low and shoot up at a monster to make it look scarier, or get down on the same level of your tombstones so the viewer can feel more connected to the image.) 

8) Turn off your flash. (Shadows are good. They make your pics look spookier. There's nothing scary about a bright, flatly lit monster.)

9) Use "fast" film. (If you're using a film camera, choose a film with an ISO of 400 or faster. If you're using a digital camera, set it for an ISO or 400 or
faster.)

10) Turn off the date stamp. (There are other ways to remember what year the shot was taken, you don't need it in the lower right-hand corner of every shot.)

11) Get close. (Most people stand too far away when they take photos. Next time you're taking a picture - whether it's of your haunt, your girlfriend or your dog - stand at the distance you're usually comfortable with, then take one step forward and take your shot.)

12) If you're using a digital camera, use the eyepiece, not the LCD screen. (Your hands will be steadier if you're holding the camera to your eye instead of out from your body.)

13) Set your digital camera to the highest resolution possible (It will allow you to print larger photos, and keep things looking crisp when you crop.)


----------

